# iPhone 4 sherway gardens



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

Anyone at sherway tonight?

-TPCM


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Heading over soon. Last I heard line was around 60 people deep.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

Were sitting in front of the pottery barn display with an iPhone 2f and a samsung laptop. On the ground. Lines much longer Now... If you want to chill for a bit come by.


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm there right now, looks about 100 or so people in line so far.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

Come by here. Lol bored


----------



## 5star (Jul 30, 2010)

lines getting bigger prob. like 175-200 people now


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

TPCM said:


> Come by here. Lol bored


I would, cept I'd loose my place in line


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm out by Door 4. It's crazy huge. Everybody seems in good spirits but holy...


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

Wow this line is long. Walking around in red shirt...


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

What's your estimate? Last I heard was 200.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

What are you using? I'm by entrance 4 too. Standing up on my iPhone.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Lol. I'm in line by the loading dock now. Debating with the guy behind me about there being at least 200 in line.


----------



## 5star (Jul 30, 2010)

ordering is gone live on the apple.ca site
ships in 3 weeks lol!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Come say hi. I'm wearing all black with black shorts at the foot of road heading towards the loading dock. Next to a guy reading a book in a light blue shirt.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think the doors just opened and some of the line moved inside.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Store is open and the line moved inside. At least 300 in line.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

No pictures?


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Line seemingly not moving. Bah! I have things to do today!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Line moving yet?


----------



## 5star (Jul 30, 2010)

damn slow


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

mguertin said:


> Line moving yet?


Seems like maybe people are taking their time and shopping in the store. I've only moved about 10 people or so in the last hour. Hoping it speeds up. Gah!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Rogers and Fido activation servers have been down since almost the start. They having to manually record and call into Sales Central to activate. 

Been waiting over 3 hours so far.


----------



## spits (Jan 2, 2004)

Just got back from the Apple Store in Winnipeg. Wanted to purchase only and activate later. They started to grab people out of the line for purchase only, but then stopped, since they didn't want to play favourites. There were people in there since 7 a.m. still trying to activate their phones. 
Totally mismanaged on the Apple Store front, since the line was at least 300 deep and not moving at all!
The store had about 12 customers all standing around and at least 10 employees standing around, doing nothing!

I guess I'll order online and wait the 3 weeks for it to be delivered.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Rogers and Fido activation servers have been down since almost the start. They having to manually record and call into Sales Central to activate.
> 
> Been waiting over 3 hours so far.


I'm a few ahead of you then. On hour 4.5 now. Girl is filming us to put on YouTube on her iPhone 4. Little awkward.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone still in line? How big does it stretch and is there any word on how much stock they have?


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Oakbridge said:


> Anyone still in line? How big does it stretch and is there any word on how much stock they have?


In line near the front. They told us stock was good for us, the line is way out the mall. Said they're doing 25-35 activations per hour, about half of what they should be.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

So far waiting 6.5 hours. This is insanity.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow. That sucks. Glad I ended up at best buy instead of there!


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Took 8h in total for me. Absolutely insane. They eventually said "if you're buying unlocked, you can just buy and go and activate yourself." Glad I did. Group of about 8 of us were all doing that.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

After 9 hours, I left with a claim check to get my iPhone tomorrow. What an ordeal?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> After 9 hours, I left with a claim check to get my iPhone tomorrow. What an ordeal?


Sounds like my experience with the 3GS launch last year - though I only waited under 2 hours for the Fido servers to completely choke up and then I just left and came back the next day. They gave me a free case for my trouble from the Apple Store though


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

First off, apologies for not posting during this crazy ordeal, my 3GS battery was at 30% when I got there at 5am... so didn't bother using it. Well I got there at 5am, and left at 2pm, with my unlocked 32GB... well... 2 of them. What a long day.


----------



## pawcio (Apr 16, 2010)

thadley said:


> Took 8h in total for me. Absolutely insane. They eventually said "if you're buying unlocked, you can just buy and go and activate yourself." Glad I did. Group of about 8 of us were all doing that.


I'm one of the group too lol! :clap: I'm the guy that was in front of you hehe 
Hope your purchase went quick! I was in there for less than 5 minutes and walked out with 2 x 32gb! Total wait time in line exactly 8 hours!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Okay this may seem like a silly question but does Apple have a specific supply of phones for each carrier, or do they just have a supply of phones that can set to a specific carrier when you tell them who you are with.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

pawcio said:


> I'm one of the group too lol! :clap: I'm the guy that was in front of you hehe
> Hope your purchase went quick! I was in there for less than 5 minutes and walked out with 2 x 32gb! Total wait time in line exactly 8 hours!


Haha nice to see you! Glad we all got what we wanted!



Oakbridge said:


> Okay this may seem like a silly question but does Apple have a specific supply of phones for each carrier, or do they just have a supply of phones that can set to a specific carrier when you tell them who you are with.


I'm not sure on that. I'd think they would have them all unlocked and lock them as they go, but that's just based on them seeming to grab phones and not from a particular pile.


----------



## pawcio (Apr 16, 2010)

Oakbridge said:


> Okay this may seem like a silly question but does Apple have a specific supply of phones for each carrier, or do they just have a supply of phones that can set to a specific carrier when you tell them who you are with.


I asked the apple employee about that. It's the same batch of phones for every carrier (including unlocked). The difference is that when he is charging you for the phone, he scans a different barcode depending on what option you have (fido, rogers, unlocked etc). Once thats done, the iphone becomes locked to a carrier (or unlocked) in apples database. Apperently this cant be reversed. That is one of the reason they also had to charge the micro sim on seperate order than the iphone if you were getting unlocked, because if it was added to same bill than the system would think its a contract and would automatically lock the phone to the carrier of the microsim.

Hope that somewhat answers your question.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

12.5 hours later, got our iPhones. What a nightmare of a day. Now we wait for the thing to activate. 

This system with Rogers has to change. There's no way I'll line up again that's for sure. To top off this glorious day we had an idiot Apple rep taking care of us. He was completely clueless. I have a feeling there will be problems with activation. 

gmark, I think we were in line just ahead of you. Im sorry I didn't take my claim check and leave but figured it couldn't be that much longer. Geez, was I wrong.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

adagio said:


> gmark, I think we were in line just ahead of you. Im sorry I didn't take my claim check and leave but figured it couldn't be that much longer. Geez, was I wrong.


I thought that was you. The people around me were wondering why I knew so many people (customers, staff, security) and you would have iced it more!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Gary, I should have come say hello. To be honest I wasn't 100% it was you. Didn't want to look like an idiot if it was some stranger. 

I'm not convinced things will be a whole lot better tomorrow. I don't think Roger's servers can handle more than a half dozen customers at a time. After getting into the store it took almost 2 hours before we left. One thing after another was wrong and the guy serving us had to be the worst. He didn't have a clue what he was doing and had to constantly run and ask someone a question. Somehow I have a feeling something is messed up but we'll see. If I still have no service by tomorrow I'll figure something is wrong.


----------

